# S/S OTHELLO - nationality unknown!



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

A gouache of S/S OTHELLO painted ca 1900-1910. Havn't any ideas about the nationality and the shipping company. Maybe the forum has?

Greetings from Sweden
Staffan


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Staffan,

"OTHELLO", British Flag. GRT = 3680.
Built 1905 for C.T. Bowring & Co., Liverpool.
1915 - sold to Whitehall Steam Navigation Co., Cardiff. Renamed "Whitecourt".
Aug 28, 1917 - sunk by gunfire from U-28, 120 miles NNE of North Cape.

Dennis.


----------



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

Dennis, 

Thanks a lot for a quick answer and useful information.

Staffan


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

An alternative would be Wilson Line's 5059grt cargo ship OTHELLO of 1897, which was in service with Wilson (later Ellerman Wilson) until 1926.

However, the funnel of the ship in the painting doesn't match either Wilson (red with black top) or Bowring (black with white band with a red cross)


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

davidships said:


> An alternative would be Wilson Line's 5059grt cargo ship OTHELLO of 1897, which was in service with Wilson (later Ellerman Wilson) until 1926.
> 
> However, the funnel of the ship in the painting doesn't match either Wilson (red with black top) or Bowring (black with white band with a red cross)


Based on photo of Othello in Harrowers Wilson Line history, is definetly NOT the 1897 Wilson vessel. There was an earlier Wilson Othello in 1872-95, not illustrated in the book. The vessel in the painting appears to me to be an 1870's style ship rather than circa 1900.


----------



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

*Trying again!*

Any more suggestions of the nationality of this ship?

Regards

kaaparen


----------



## reidarsvik (Feb 24, 2006)

There is one othello built 1883
E A Enhorning owner from sweeden second hand 1910
regaards r vik


----------



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Reidarsvik!

Thanks for your answer. Here is a picture of the Swedish OTHELLO, built in West Hartlepool in 1883, Nationality Swedish since 1902, named OTHELLO by EA Enhorning, Sundsvall in 1910.

I'm not able to say it's the same ship, but they are not very unlike.

Best regards

Staffan


----------

